# SS.org Site Migration



## Alex (Feb 7, 2012)

Hey guys, hope 2012 is treating you all well so far! 

Due to the increase in traffic to Sevenstring.org, it's time once again to migrate the site to a new dedicated server with better specs (see below).

The website migration is scheduled for later February 8th at 2:00 PM EST. Downtime will be minimal (1 hour or less). However, DNS propagation may take up to 48 hours to complete, depending on your ISP and how frequent they update their records. Some posts/threads may be lost during the propagation period.

I will keep you guys updated.

Thanks.


*New Server*

2 X Dual Processor Hex Core Xeon X5675 - 3.07GHz - 2 x 12MB cache w/HT (12 virtual + 12 hyperthreading = 24 core)
12 GB DDR3 Registered 1333
300GB SA-SCSI 15K RPM (OS/files)
100GB SSD (database only)
Operating System: CentOS 6.0 (64 bit)


*Old Server*

Dual Processor Quad Core Xeon 5430 - 2.66GHz - 2 x 12MB cache
6 GB DDR2 Registered RAM
147GB SA-SCSI 15K RPM Hard Drive (files only)
73GB SA-SCSI 15K RPM Hard Drive (database only)
CentOS 5.x Operating System (32 bit)


----------



## Alex (Feb 7, 2012)

*Update 2*: Site migration complete! If you can't wait for DNS propagation to complete on your end, use Google's public DNS. Visit this page for more info: http://code.google.com/speed/public-dns/docs/using.html

Thanks for your patience and support!

*Update 1*: SS.org is currently being migrated to the new server. If your posts/threads go missing, or if you post successfully then are redirect to a "Not Found" page, that's because DNS propagation is not complete for you. What is DNS propagation?




> When an IP is changed because you moved your website from one hosting company to another, every nameserver across the entire internet globally has to update its records to know where to find you (this is done by your ISP). This process is called propagation and can take up to 48 hours. Sometimes even longer. This is because nameservers do not all update at the same time, some update more frequently that others and sometimes a nameserver can have a problem for a while. This means that some people can see the site and others can't. Some emails will reach their destination and others won't. Once domain propagation is completed however, everything should work as normal.
> 
> Glossary of Internet and Website Terminology


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 7, 2012)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 7, 2012)

Woohoo! Your kid will love you for this


----------



## djpharoah (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 7, 2012)

Most awesome.


----------



## signalgrey (Feb 7, 2012)

onwards and upwards.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 7, 2012)

Are you going to sell your old server?


----------



## musikizlife (Feb 8, 2012)

Good shit!


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Feb 8, 2012)

Seems like it's helping, as I've not had any delays when transitioning threads or thread pages.

I now conceed the need for more speed. lol


----------



## Sofos (Feb 9, 2012)

for some reason it will not let me update my avatar image. i updated it yesterday, and everything worked. i get on today and it reverted to my old picture, and when i tried reupping the picture i want, it says invalid file. is this cuz of the migration?


----------



## DoomJazz (Feb 9, 2012)

I was worried! But now... I'm just happy


----------



## ElRay (Feb 9, 2012)

Alex said:


> ... 100GB SSD (database only) ...



Only 100GB of data? I thought we all would have spewed more crap than that by now  

Ray


----------



## aWoodenShip (Feb 9, 2012)

Awesome! Cool of you to post the server specs. As an I.T. major it's neat to see what hardware my favorite sites are running with.


----------



## Xaios (Feb 9, 2012)

Did the site just... blow up or something?

I had posted this awesome post-apocalyptic style log of how I was the only survivor left on the site from my work computer. Then when I got home, it all vanished!


----------



## motomoto (Feb 10, 2012)

I had a problem to login all night long yesterday.

server crash?

had a yahoo pop up telling me ''cannot find page''


----------



## Leec (Feb 10, 2012)

Previous two posters, did you not read the thread you've bloody posted in?!


----------



## roast (Feb 11, 2012)

I'm already using Googles DNS addresses, but still having an issue posting.


----------

